# Bailey D-503: First and new frame build



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Picked up my new road frame, a Bailey D503, this past weekend from the local frame builder/supplier that helps sponsors our CX/road team. Last road frame he had in my size from a prevoius model run. Putting shimano 105 on, maybe with some ultegra parts as well. Need to get braze on FD and front double shifter. Want to build up some hed belgium rims 24/24 2X for racing road & CX to go with velocity a23 32/32 3x trainnig wheels. Crankset is FSA SLK megaexo I have had for 4 years that came with my old road bike. Need to to repalce the 53 chainring. Spacers removed and fork will be cut down once I get a bike fitting done. First full carbon frame coming from a cannondale 6-13 that is now storred away for history/backup after many miles and race abuse.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

First complete bike build process so far. Frame and fork came with headset, seatpost coller, RD hanger. Went with Shimano Ultegra/105 mix. Ultegra for front shifter and 105rear shifter with RD. Still need to get a FD. That is holding up the build now. Can not do chain and shifting cables till it is on. 

Just did the brake cables last night. First time doing that. Cut them a liitle long for now till final adjustments are made. Base layer for bar tape is my old inner tubes as well as the bar tape. Saves money and its recycling. Many parts came from my old road bike one size too small. Spacers will change once fit is dialed in. Chainrings setup is 53/38 for all the hills, endless windy false flats, and mountain climbs in my area on solo long rides. It is still good for local SoCal racing/fast group rides on weekends.


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Just got done cabling the bike with a ultegra 6600 FD. Still have to get final adjustments on the brakes, FD, RD and get new road shoes. Bike fit will have to get done next month when the fork will be cut to right height for stem placement

Frame spec ST 60cm
TT 59cm
HT angle 73.5 degrees 
ST angle 72.75 degree
HT 19cm
BB drop 6.75cm
WB 100.76cm
Fork offset 4.3cm
CS 41cm
Front to center 60.7cm

Build spec: FS Ultegra 6600
RS 105 5600
FD Ultegra 6600 Braze on
RD 105 5700
Crank FSA SLK mega exo 53/38
Pedals Ultegra 6600
Chain KMC DX10 
Cables Jagwire 
Stem Cannondale C3
Handlebar Cannondale C3
Wheels Velocity A23 32/32 3x 
Hubs Ultegra 6700 hubs with basic spokes
Seatpost SDG I beam 
Saddle SDG Duster
View attachment 272527
View attachment 272528
View attachment 272529


----------



## quatre24 (Mar 18, 2008)

Update : About 1300 miles on the bike and it rides great. Just did a mountainous century this past weekend and the bike was comfortable for the whole ride. It carved the descents well and climbed very good. My regular daily rides are already faster with with heavy mileage wheels on. Just built up some wheels for racing and climbing. Bailey just came out with new road bike. 
View attachment 281203


----------

